# How do I sustain green water indoors?



## irbenson (Jun 14, 2010)

I tried 2x14watt CF bulbs with a 10g once. Just regular dechlorinated tap water...the green water was great but after a week or two, the water slowly turned crystal clear even with lots of light 
At the time, I was just doing it for fun so I didn't really care about it, but I want to re-do it and make the green water stay this time


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Like any plant or organism, green water needs something to feed on. Maybe a tiny pinch of Miracle Gro or such, any fertilizer containing a bit of ammonium should help.

Keeping an alga colony flourishing is actually pretty challenging, unless you are trying to get rid of them. :hihi:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Leave the lights on 24/7 and old aquarium water once a week. They need nutrients and cilicates.
ninja'd


----------



## plantscaper (Nov 14, 2009)

i agree leave the lights on for 12 hrs. a day that water will stay green


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> Like any plant or organism, green water needs something to feed on. Maybe a tiny pinch of Miracle Gro


+ Miracle Gro works great, I use organic Miracle Gro


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

If you manage to figure this out, you will be my hero. I've made multiple attempts at green water. The water just clears and I get hair algae instead.


----------



## Indyplanted (Mar 21, 2010)

took me a while to figure it out too. I use a 2 gallon bucket with air stone going a few inches under water line. 24/7 lights old aged aquarium water. I found if its too shallow then the algae will collect on bottom and fall out of suspension. also some leaves in bottom help get mine super green. its what works for me.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Miracle Gro houseplant food, the bluestuff for mixing with water. That alone in a container in a window will grow green water. You only need a tiny bit, too. Lights 24/7 + Micracle Gro should give you the green water. Crushed up lettuce does nicely, too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I understand that greenwater usually crashes because populations of their predators (other single-celled protists) continually rise over time to the point where they limit the greenwater organisms and they become so scarce that they no longer tint the water green.

You might to do bes tot keep restarting your cultures. That way the denisities of the _Euglena_ protists that create the greenwater can stay ahead of their predators.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

That may be my problem. I've always used tank water which is likely full of microfauna.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

im lost why would you want green water?


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

agimlin said:


> im lost why would you want green water?


The usual motive is for fry food.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Or to feed copepods like daphnia.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

ah i see


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

can also use powdered spirulina .... as a subistute for green water. for food for daphnia,fairyshrimp,ostracods,clamshrimp...ect,
a lot of companies sell food grade for around $14 a pound plus shipping.

btw i agree with hydrophyte 100%


----------

